# setup



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

*theater*
Sanyo Z3
stewart ultra matte screen 102"
jvc 9010
media center pc: 3 tb of content 
jbl northbridge speakers and matching sub
xbox 360 w/ hddvd (blu ray )
dish dvr 722
furman power conditioner (20amp non lighted one, i forget the model)
xantech ir distribution
visio 32 lcd as 2nd display from ceiling mount (all content sent to both the projector or this display)
harmony 880

*living room*
panasonic 50" plasma viera
monoprice swing away mount
jvc 8010
niles HD 8's for frnt / rear
niles lcr for center
xbox 360
wii
dish dvr 722
xantech ir distribution
harmony one

*bedroom*
panasonic 42" plasma (commerical display)
monoprice slim mount
xantech for ir distribution
sony commander for remote
jvc 301 receiver
samsung dvd recorder / tuner


next adds
- blu ray, probably the samsung 3600
- swap out the receiver in the theater for either the new emotiva processor and amp combo or the upcoming outlaw processor and amp
- kid wants a panel added to her room, probably go with a 42"


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

couldn't figure out how to edit the post so here is a new one

theater
Sanyo Z3
stewart ultra matte screen 102"
emotiva umc-1 processor
sony ta-9000es amp
media center pc: 3 tb of content 
jbl northbridge speakers and matching sub
xbox 360 w/ hddvd
samsung 3600 blu ray
dish dvr 722
furman power conditioner
xantech ir distribution
visio 32 lcd as 2nd display from ceiling mount (all content sent to both the projector or this display)
harmony 880

living room
panasonic 50" plasma viera
monoprice swing away mount
jvc 8010
niles HD 8's for frnt / rear
niles lcr for center
outlaw sub
xbox 360
wii
dish dvr 722
xantech ir distribution
harmony one

bedroom
panasonic 42" plasma (commerical display)
monoprice slim mount
xantech for ir distribution
sony commander for remote
jvc 301 receiver
samsung dvd recorder / tuner


next adds
- blu ray, probably the samsung 3600 - done
- swap out the receiver in the theater for either the new emotiva processor and amp combo or the upcoming outlaw processor and amp - went with the emotiva processor and a sony amp
- kid wants a panel added to her room, probably go with a 42" - done


----------

